# Where to buy heat sinks?



## Mike99 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking to buy heat sinks to install onto my Kelly Motor controllers. Any suggestions on where to get these?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Mike99 said:


> I am looking to buy heat sinks to install onto my Kelly Motor controllers. Any suggestions on where to get these?


Hi 99,

A google search should turn up many sources. But new heatsinks will be expensive. Might find something on eBay. Or PM me with dimensions and I'll see what I have in my stash. Not giving it away, but would settle for a few bucks and shipping cost.

Regards,

major


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey! That cool Major! You are heat sink supplier...

Mike, you can also find some good heat sink in some scrap yard where you find electic stuff like industrial control box or panel box.
Isn't easy to find!


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

As loathe as I am to facilitate the use of these controllers, I've purchased heatsinks from these folks: http://www.heatsinkusa.com/


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

Mike, I have 2 Kelly heatsinks for sale at [email protected]


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> As loathe as I am to facilitate the use of these controllers, I've purchased heatsinks from these folks: http://www.heatsinkusa.com/


Those are a lot less $ than I had thought. Thanks Tess


----------



## helluvaengineer96 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mike99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking to buy heat sinks to install onto my Kelly Motor controllers. Any suggestions on where to get these?


I just ordered to semi custom heat sink from par-metal.com (very inexpensive).
Looks like they are based out of NJ.

http://par-metal.com/heatsink.php
I am using the HS11-xxxx for my Curtis.

Worth noting.. For the hole locations they prefer drawings in inches.

Been easy to deal with, wish I could tell you how good the end product is, but I just ordered about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> As loathe as I am to facilitate the use of these controllers, I've purchased heatsinks from these folks: http://www.heatsinkusa.com/



this is where I got mine.... good to deal with.


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

Any ballpark prices and approximate size of heat sinks you've purchased?


----------



## helluvaengineer96 (Oct 8, 2010)

ngrimm said:


> Any ballpark prices and approximate size of heat sinks you've purchased?


~$50. for Curtis.. 11" x 9.25" x 2.3" (fin height)


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

he sells by the inch... pretty reasonable. decide whether you want fins longways or shortways. for instance a 10" x 8" with 1" fins is only $23.
http://www.heatsinkusa.com/categories/10.000"/?sort=priceasc


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

barrredboss on ebay
http://shop.ebay.com/barrredboss/m.html


----------



## peggus (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the par-metal link, I just got a 2"x12"x7" heat-sink with 96 holes drilled an tapped for the bargain price of ~$90 something, including shipping.

The heat-sink arrived the other day and it is perfect.





helluvaengineer96 said:


> I just ordered to semi custom heat sink from par-metal.com (very inexpensive).
> Looks like they are based out of NJ.
> 
> http://par-metal.com/heatsink.php
> ...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, thanks guys! Need to check into this more once I get the Curtis 1238 mounted up. Not bad for prices actually!


----------



## helluvaengineer96 (Oct 8, 2010)

Peggus, 
NP, glad to help..... 96 holes? What for? That may increase the cooling surface area but it would also decrease the mating surface area... If I am picturing this correctly (which I am probably not).

Hope mine will be arriving this week. Only 4 holes tho. 



peggus said:


> Thanks for the par-metal link, I just got a 2"x12"x7" heat-sink with 96 holes drilled an tapped for the bargain price of ~$90 something, including shipping.
> 
> The heat-sink arrived the other day and it is perfect.


----------



## helluvaengineer96 (Oct 8, 2010)

Rxed the heatsinks today.

Attached is diagram I sent for them to make heat sink. Note they requested everything in English not Metric.

Also a few pictures of the heat sink with the Curtis. Perfect fit.

Now all I need is a gallon of thermal paste.


----------



## mvest (Jan 22, 2009)

Question? I have the Curtis 1231c and do not have a heatsink on it yet. I have drove my 88 S-10 144v about 200miles and noticed a "bucking" when I have driven about 8-10 miles. By "bucking" I mean it feels like it shuts down until it has cooled down and then accelerates for a moment then does the "bucking" again. The weather is warming up here in Delaware and not sure if the problem is coming from the controller. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Matt


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

mvest said:


> Question? I have the Curtis 1231c and do not have a heatsink on it yet. I have drove my 88 S-10 144v about 200miles and noticed a "bucking" when I have driven about 8-10 miles. By "bucking" I mean it feels like it shuts down until it has cooled down and then accelerates for a moment then does the "bucking" again. The weather is warming up here in Delaware and not sure if the problem is coming from the controller. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Matt


It is an absolute must to have a finned heat sink and fan on that controller. If you don't it will KILL your controller. It is not the weather. It is the controller and the fact you don't have a proper heat sink on it. Why don't you have one yet? That should be the very first thing you do with a controller. Sink it so you know it will live. It is a big investment and you don't want to loose it early. Sink it or it will sink you.


----------



## mvest (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply and no, I didn't realize how important it was but I ordered one and it will be here tomorrow. This is what I ordered and with shipping it only cost $37.00. I got it off ebay from @ CTR Surplus 
*Used/Tested Working*​ 
This Auction Is For 1 Aluminum Heatsink 
Approximate Dimensions: L12 x W 10 x H 2 1/2 Inches 
22 Heat Dissipating Fins 
There Are Small Holes In The Heat Sink For Mounting Components (See Photos) 
Used In Good Condition. 

I hope I didn't destory anything yet. Thanks again. Matt


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Does anyone run water cooled?

If so, where did u get your Heat sink?

I have a small aluminum foundry and have the means to make one easily. Having said that, I am not above buying one if the price is right.

TYVM, MIZ


----------



## bgoner (Feb 16, 2011)

I've seen tons of heat sinks in scrap yards


----------



## peggus (Feb 18, 2008)

To mount 48 devices of course 




helluvaengineer96 said:


> Peggus,
> NP, glad to help..... 96 holes? What for? That may increase the cooling surface area but it would also decrease the mating surface area... If I am picturing this correctly (which I am probably not).
> 
> Hope mine will be arriving this week. Only 4 holes tho.


----------

